# sorry to offend



## rugbyken

already know some will find it offensive & some will think it not funny last time it was on 
but it made i larf

Should be introduced tomorrow! 



New Telephone Greeting:
Wouldn't it be amazing, if this caught on, 
All over the country...? 

'GOOD MORNING, WELCOME TO THE UNITED KINGDOM ' 

'Press '1' if you speak English.' 
'Press ''2'' to disconnect until you can


----------



## raynipper

Funny but it's almost like this in France.

I only get rapid quick fire French when getting an automated phone service. 
I have never ever heard any other option offered, only French.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If it is an asian call centre, usually the only with held numbers we get I answer Bon soir. ......Click Brrrrrrrrr

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

rugbyken said:


> know some will find it offensive & some will think it not funny


Count me in both camps there then :roll:

Gerald


----------



## timbop37

rugbyken said:


> already know some will find it offensive & some will think it not funny last time it was on
> but it made i larf
> 
> Should be introduced tomorrow!
> 
> New Telephone Greeting:
> Wouldn't it be amazing, if this caught on,
> All over the country...?
> 
> 'GOOD MORNING, WELCOME TO THE UNITED KINGDOM '
> 
> 'Press '1' if you speak English.'
> 'Press ''2'' to disconnect until you can


Typical of MHF at the moment. It's why I hardly ever post these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The "welcome to" etc is over the top.

Press 1# is coming, as we become more of a dropping zone, it'll be needed simply to get to the right section.

Press 2# does not even makes sense.

Although I have laughed at this in the past, on reflection it is far from funny as it points to a situation which is something far more serious, IE too many people from foreign lands in our cities.

Yes we do need to be multicultural, however there is a finite limit to the burden this entails which we can actually afford.

NON of the above is racist, simply a belief that we are an overcrowded island, and have been for a very long time.

Kev.


----------



## pippin

I think that you have overlooked the fact that we have at least a couple of our own native languages in addition to English.

The Welsh and Scots Gaelic speakers may well feel offended by the joke.

There is certainly no legal requirement in Wales to be able to speak English as the languages have equal status.

And, yes, if I detect a nuisance caller I answer in Welsh - very effective!


----------



## erneboy

It is worth bearing in mind that inability to speak the language of a country might make one a tourist, someone hoping for a nice trip and spending money as they go.

Many on here spend time in other countries and I am willing to bet that few if any speak all the languages of all the countries they visit, how would we wish to be treated under those circumstances, Alan.


----------



## teemyob

*Offend*

WHY? Would we find that offensive?

TM


----------



## patman

Police have arrested an Irishman who attempted to kill Ian Huntley. In his cell they found a sharpened toothbrush handle which he used to slash him and the knife he sharpened it with.


----------



## rugbyken

geraldandannie said:


> rugbyken said:
> 
> 
> 
> know some will find it offensive & some will think it not funny
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in both camps there then :roll:
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

already had thats why i gave warning so you could avoid if you wished


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why would anyone with an ounce of common sense who is normally offended by almost anything continue to open threads with titles similar to this one.

Only one reason, to have yet another reason to complain.

If I read a joke which I found offensive I may make a comment on it, but if it says in the title the word offend or offensive, I have no one to blame but myself, so I cannot really complain, I shouldn't have opened it.

And honestly if as most of us are, getting towards our sell by dates, should we really still be offended by the sort of joke we told in school, and peed ourselves at.

PC is good but so is humour, grow up and get a life.

Kev.


----------



## pippin

Well said, Kev.


----------



## teemyob

*PC*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why would anyone with an ounce of common sense who is normally offended by almost anything continue to open threads with titles similar to this one.
> 
> Only one reason, to have yet another reason to complain.
> 
> If I read a joke which I found offensive I may make a comment on it, but if it says in the title the word offend or offensive, I have no one to blame but myself, so I cannot really complain, I shouldn't have opened it.
> 
> And honestly if as most of us are, getting towards our sell by dates, should we really still be offended by the sort of joke we told in school, and peed ourselves at.
> 
> PC is good but so is humour, grow up and get a life.
> 
> Kev.


Very Well Said Kev,
TM.


----------



## geraldandannie

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PC is good but so is humour, grow up and get a life.


Please do not tell me to "grow up", and "get a life". That is tantamount to a personal attack and, as such, is against forum rules.

I find my stance at odds with the immature nature of jokes such as this. Yes, we may have laughed when we were at school, but some of us have moved on in life, and society has changed. What was acceptable years ago is no longer so. It's obvious that, to a large and loud proportion of MHF members, these developments in society have passed them by.

It's obvious to me that sections of MHF cannot have a discussion with someone who has an opposing view without resorting to personal insult. This is a shame, and says more about them than anything they might write. This has been happening on a number of threads recently, and makes me not want to come on here. Maybe this would please you, and you can enjoy your attempts at humour without complaint.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

Although I disagree entirely with Gerald's point of view, I do agree completely that remarks such as "grow up" and "get a life"should not be used in a discussion such as this, Alan.


----------



## brianamelia

Hi Gerald
Its a shame you feel like this but I noticed one of your threads before was against any thread that appears to be not "pc" you were warned in the title.You have put forward the same objections before in previous posts. It is in jokes and trivia, so make the obvious choice and dont read it, let alone respond to it, then become offended by it.But I do agree personal attacks arent on
Bri


----------



## Manchego

Some people on here take great offense when something doesn't chime with there own sensibilities, and yet are not adverse to getting in there own sly digs at others at every available opportunity. Only to then climb on there high moral horse at the most innocuous imagined slight. 

There's a very good old saying "if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

geraldandannie said:


> Please do not tell me to "grow up", and "get a life".
> Gerald


Gerald, you are so quick to take offence, I did not name you or anyone else, and would not have done because unlike some on here I prefer to do my telling off via PM and not in an open forum, although I admit to doing it a couple of times before finding my manners.

As for


> "have a discussion with someone who has an opposing view without resorting to personal insult"


I have no problem in people having an opposing view even if they are wrong, it's is everyones right to be wrong, and I will protect that right.

My comment was to those who on seeing the words "offend or offensive" actually make a beeline for it, only to complain instead of rising above it, if I have offended you because you do this then please accept my apologies, but I did not name you or anyone else did I.

As for not wanting you to post, far from it Gerald, you like so many of those on here, contribute a great deal, and the place would be less without you, now see if you can find anything horrible in that :?

I'm not perfect Gerald, and I dare say that you're not either, to that end you may find something amusing which I might not, however, if it did not affect me, I'd let it go, as most people would I think.

In the end we shall each stand before our individual god and be accountable, but I hope and pray he has a sense of humour cause he's going to need it if/when I turn up, if he's as PC as some I'm stuffed.

Kev :black:


----------



## PlanetGen

It is difficult. People will always get offended. The subject line is a goo dway to mention, if it shows offensive then maybe some people that are easily offended should maybe think they may get offended.
But then also its a laugh, if people cant see its a joke maybe they should not bother looking.
If something is said in jest then I dont see it as a problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

PlanetGen said:


> It is difficult. People will always get offended. The subject line is a goo dway to mention, if it shows offensive then maybe some people that are easily offended should maybe think they may get offended.
> But then also its a laugh, if people cant see its a joke maybe they should not bother looking.
> If something is said in jest then I dont see it as a problem.


I actually can see the problem sometimes, and may sometimes agree, but banging a drum continually isn't going to change anything, it's just a noise.

Kev.


----------



## teal

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> If it is an asian call centre, usually the only with held numbers we get I answer Bon soir. ......Click Brrrrrrrrr
> 
> Dave p


Good one will try to remember that one.


----------



## Penquin

I am not sure that I agree



Kev_n_liz said:


> but banging a drum continually isn't going to change anything, it's just a noise


if many complaints are received action tends to follow, we all respond differently to what we read but in the end the majority rule will mean that the content will either become more restricted or perhaps more liberal as those that do not appreciate it do not bother with using the forum.

That would be a sad situation as far as I am concerned, we all join MHF because it has material of interest to us, that material comes from a wide variety of people with a vast range of experience. I could not predict which members would not continue and it may be those whose interest and knowledge is of the most assistance to me that decide not to continue.

So it is always a delicate balancing act that is followed, hopefully successfully most of the time, but there may be occassions when response has not been forthcoming quick enough or perhaps the response does not match the expectations, and then it may be too late to go back.

What I am describing is not unique to MHF - it is exactly what happens throughout society as the acceptance level for some things changes progressively.

Years ago Mary Whitehouse and Lord Longford exercised opinions which affected the things that we see and hear, that is just one example of how acceptable limits have changed in society. I well remember the first topless picture from the Sun and the outcry that followed, nowadays no-one turns an eye at such things.

So these things MUST be aired and discussed for the healthy awareness of all of us.

Personal attacks *OF ANY TYPE, OPEN *or *HIDDEN* cannot be tolerated in society wherever it is.

Dave

NB Written as an individual not as a Moderator, but of course my opinions will always influence my actions.


----------



## Rosbotham

Personally I think it over the top to be offended at the OP, but then again there's no justification for insulting anyone who posts that they found it so.

What's more pertinent, though, is how anyone would find it vaguely funny.

I take it all of us who travel around Europe are fully fluent in the language(s) of the countries we visit.....no, thought not. Perhaps when we are we can make "jokes" like this one.

Oh, and if one thing is clear it's that this thread has an inappropriate title. If the poster truly was sorry, it wouldn't have been posted.

Paul


----------



## teemyob

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PlanetGen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult. People will always get offended. The subject line is a goo dway to mention, if it shows offensive then maybe some people that are easily offended should maybe think they may get offended.
> But then also its a laugh, if people cant see its a joke maybe they should not bother looking.
> If something is said in jest then I dont see it as a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually can see the problem sometimes, and may sometimes agree, but banging a drum continually isn't going to change anything, it's just a noise.
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

but banging a drum continually isn't going to change anything, it's just a noise.

That just gets more annoying by the day, but maybe the drum bangers know this and do it all the more.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I thought it was funny, but there again some members would say that i was predictable.

A sense of humour isn`t bad,

Can you imagine that there is a gent in India telling the same joke ,and we are the butts.
If you can`t wel...........


DAve p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My final post on this thread as they're getting at me.

For those who wish to take a fence please see pic and help your self.

I am a very easy going person and would not wish to really offend others, I like to have a laugh and yes maybe I'm a little bigoted, a little racist, a little non PC, but I'm also human, and have faults, I also have an opinion like some good blokes & blokessess on here, which does not necessarily agree with others sometimes, this is one of those times 

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi Kev 

I heard the African defence minister speaking last week.
He said they were going to spend 300 million on defence.
It is to go round all the country. Is your piccy part of it.

Tin hat time..

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham

I don't get even marginally offended, but my geography's good enough to know that Africa's a continent rather than a country....and if you wanted a fence around it ,other than for a short distance in the top right, it would be in the sea...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's terrible Dave   

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You are right Kev I should have brushed up on my geography.
But it was so long ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p

I supose the one that goes, "How do you make a venetian blind"
is now out of bounds.


----------



## geraldandannie

Just a couple of points before I, too, bow out of this thread

1) I have a very good sense of humour, thank you.
2) Just because a post is entitled "sorry to offend" or somesuch, doesn't mean that it should be posted here. Why post something that you know is going to offend someone?
3) Racism, even with a light touch and couched in a 'joke' has no place on MHF nor in modern society, IMO. Was it racist? The fact that it included the phrase "Welcome to the United Kingdom ..." implied it was directed against those from outside this country.
4) I made a small comment against it in my first post in this thread, and that was it as far as I was concerned, until people started complaining about taking offence at something that said "sorry to offend" :roll:

Oh, just seen your post, Kev. "Freedom of speech" is welcome on every thread. You're welcome to say anything you like that is within the rules of MHF. Just as I am. So if someone posts something I don't like, I reserve the right to say I don't like it. It's only my opinion, after all.

Anyway, onwards and upwards. Tea time 

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> You are right Kev I should have brushed up on my geography.
> But it was so long ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> I supose the one that goes, "How do you make a venetian blind"
> is now out of bounds.


At the risk of alienating (odd expression, needs to be looked into) anyone.

I suppose it would be something like the answer to how do you make a Maltese cross with two matches.

Stick one up his jumper, and light it with the other.

Neither mine nor Daves jokes could possibly considered racist I hope, they are both plays on words involving phrases.

Bugger I said I wasn't going to post again on this thread, Dave come ere.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ear i am


----------



## pippin

The other Dave wrote:

_ the first *topless* picture from the Sun and the outcry that followed, *nowadays no-one turns an eye at such things*. _

Oh, but I still do, I certainly do!!

In fact, with both eyes!


----------



## sallytrafic

There should be no no go areas on MHF. Left to your own devices what a mucky little pool MHF would become. Well done Gerald.


----------



## GEMMY

Also, left to some others, what a sterile, prudish, sandal wearing site this could become. :roll: 

tony


----------



## val33

Sorry if this upsets you, but dressing something up as a joke does not make it acceptable. Racism makes me sick to the pit of my stomach and has no place in a modern society let alone a motorhome forum.

I really do wish that the moderators would remove all racist posts as soon as they appear and if necessary remove the posters as well. If you really don't think that jokes such as this are not racist, well, that that just makes me sad.

Val


----------



## Otto-de-froste

:? mmmmmmmmmmmmm!

I like the subscribers who were offended........................

But I also like the subscribers who were not offended


........offended

........not offended

Which one's the best :?: 



There's only one way to find out...............................................


----------



## karlb

val33 said:


> Sorry if this upsets you, but dressing something up as a joke does not make it acceptable. Racism makes me sick to the pit of my stomach and has no place in a modern society let alone a motorhome forum.
> 
> I really do wish that the moderators would remove all racist posts as soon as they appear and if necessary remove the posters as well. If you really don't think that jokes such as this are racist, well, that that just makes me sad.
> 
> Val


are there any jokes that are not offensive to somebody?


----------



## rugbyken

the title of sorry to offend was exactly that a warning that to certain viewpoints it would be offensive , i knew that and after much usage of this site knowing there were several who it might offend, thought the title would give fair warning . 
it is/was a joke and as such was posted in jokes and trivia , bob monkhouse in one of his biographies stated that there must be enough truth in any joke even slapstick for it to resonate with the audience. 
i work for the local authority and a pamphlet offering advice on services available looks like my computer handbook, with sections for all the communities that might require them. 
like many on here i dream that one day i may migrate for a few years to warmer climes and have taken classes in french german and spanish , only to find i have no gift for languages , 
having travelled widely in africa there is no way a refugee from these states is going to access english classes, and i cant hand on heart deny these poor folk the opportunity to improve themselves. having seen how they live over there. 
i don't have a solution to the problem if i did it would be wasted posting it on here, but i have never felt the need for personal attack on someones written/spoken word you learn more in conflict/defeat than from a thousand ayes, 
we wave when we pass to others sharing the experience not to clones, please disagree with me as much as you wish gerald, sally traffic et al you still have my respect and attention ,


----------



## Manchego

sallytrafic said:


> There should be no no go areas on MHF. Left to your own devices what a mucky little pool MHF would become. Well done Gerald.


And we can all guess who would think that they should be the one who decides who should be allowed to say what. Who said, i may not like what you have to say, but i will defend to the death your right to say it ?.


----------



## GEMMY

How about 'what do you call a guy buried in a bog'?





























PETE :lol: 

tony


----------



## sallytrafic

rugbyken said:


> tclipped..... gerald, sally traffic et al you still have my respect and attention ,


obviously not your attention 

>CLICK HERE<


----------



## dawnwynne

I wasn't going to stick my oar in this argument because I try my best to not take offence and let others just get on with it.

Now I regret not having spoken up earlier because Gerald has taken the heat for a lot of us...by us I mean 'us immigrants'. Yes I may speak English as my native tongue (although many might question that :lol: ) but when you take that away I am one of those immigrants you are speaking of Kev. As mentioned in your post...

_"..Although I have laughed at this in the past, on reflection it is far from funny as it points to a situation which is something far more serious, IE too many people from foreign lands in our cities.

Yes we do need to be multicultural, however there is a finite limit to the burden this entails which we can actually afford... "_

Now the 'joke' from the OP was something I was just going to ignore and will continue to do so, but this statement from you Kev I take great offence to. I hear it all the time and it is said blatantly in front of me as if the individual thinks it doesn't really apply to me...well it does. I came to this country many years ago, I pay taxes, I do my bit for society. I help fund some the your 'natives'. I love this country and the people in it..all of them...I feel my life has been so enriched by meeting and knowing such a diverse group of people but bottom line is...I'm an immigrant and darn proud of it and don't deserve the attitude that comes with it from others.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

So who would be offended by this joke

and why

An Australian was in Ireland. On his way to Belfast, he stopped
at a bar and asked one of the locals, "What's the quickest way
to Belfast?" The Irishmen asked, "Are you walking or driving?"
The Australian replied, "I'm driving!" The Irishman said, "Aye,
that'd be the quickest way!" 

Posted by Dirk in Australian Jokes at 21:43 


Dave p


----------



## asprn

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In the end we shall each stand before our individual god and be accountable, but I hope and pray *he* has a sense of humour cause *he's* going to need it if/when I turn up, if *he's* as PC as some I'm stuffed.


"He"? That's quite sexist, surely.

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And this could be applied to any neighbouring countries.
England / Scotland England / Wales

Spain / Portugal USA/ Mexico

Russia / Afghanistan.

There was once a Indian and an Pakistani who lived next door to each other. The Indian owned a hen and each morning would look in his garden and pick up one of his hen's eggs for breakfast. 

One day he looked into his garden and saw that the hen had laid an egg in the Pakistani's garden. He was about to go next door when he saw the Pakistani pick up the egg. The Indian ran up to the Pakistani and told him that the egg belonged to him because he owned the hen. The Pakistani disagreed because the egg was laid on his property. 

They argued for a while until finally the Indian said, "In my family we normally solve disputes by the following actions: I kick you in the balls and time how long it takes you to get back up, then you kick me in the balls and time how long it takes for me to get up, who ever gets up quicker wins the egg." 

The Pakistani agreed to this and so the Indian found his heaviest pair of boots and put them on, he took a few steps back, then ran toward the Pakistani and kicked as hard as he could in the balls. The Pakistani fell to the floor clutching his nuts howling in agony for 30 minutes. 

Eventually the Pakistani stood up and said, "Now it's my turn to kick you." 

The Indian said, "Keep the damn egg!" 


Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Kev did n`t you know that when God created man she was having a laugh
 

Dave p


----------



## asprn

Otto-de-froste said:


> ........offended ........not offended
> 
> Which one's the best :?:


Worse than anything on this thread, is your appalling misuse of superlatives and adjectives. BETTER, boy - BETTER. Not best. There are only two. :evil:

See me after school.

:lol:

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> clipped And this could be applied to any neighbouring countries. Russia / Afghanistan. Dave p


only if you fold the map


----------



## GEMMY

I do despair at times. :roll: 

tony


----------



## asprn

GEMMY said:


> I do despair at times. :roll:


 :lol:

Could be worse. I might have waded in.

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY

Frank, while you're on a 'roll', the fun trivia quiz is on geography today, make your mark. 8) 

tony


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> I do despair at times. :roll:
> 
> tony


I take it that you don't think that bit of Geography important then Gemmy after all it would rather spoil the joke.


----------



## GEMMY

I just can't stand 'pendants' (please note spelling) :roll: 

tony


----------



## karlb

i must admit i find pedants more offensive than any bad/racist/fat/sick joke, but it does take allsorts to make the world/forum work.


----------



## GEMMY

Karl, pendants(richard heads) are the worst. :lol: 

tony


----------



## asprn

karlb said:


> i must admit i find pedants more offensive than any bad/racist/fat/sick joke, but it does take allsorts to make the world/forum work.


Or maybe all sorts. It usually takes allsorts to make other things work, sometimes when you least want it. 8O

<sickly grin>


----------



## karlb

asprn said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i must admit i find pedants more offensive than any bad/racist/fat/sick joke, but it does take allsorts to make the world/forum work.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe all sorts. It usually takes allsorts to make other things work, sometimes when you least want it. 8O
> 
> <sickly grin>
Click to expand...

a pedantic policeman with a sickly grin :roll: lets have something original :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

....and I can't stand ignorant people who parade their ignorance with obvious pride.


----------



## asprn

karlb said:


> a pedantic policeman with a sickly grin :roll: lets have something original :wink:


How about a pedantic Policeman in a Santa outfit?


----------



## GEMMY

You wouldn't be trying to insult me again would you Frank (against the rules old boy) 

tony


----------



## karlb

sallytrafic said:


> ....and I can't stand ignorant people who parade their ignorance with obvious pride.


the beautiful thing about being ignorant, is that you are too ignorant to care. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

_Moderator note; personal insults removed from this post._


----------



## karlb

sallytrafic said:


> Gemmy you are ignorant. Unlike you I don't deal in generalities.


i refer sir to post 817833.


----------



## GEMMY

Frank, I may be ignorant on the ways of changing a lightbulb in a lighthouse or how to kowtow to superiors in the penpushing office, but I can assure you that ignorance comes in many forms and you've just displayed one of the biggest.

tony ( I will not report this blatant insult, you're too small to worry about)


----------



## Penquin

This post has degenerated into a slanging match, if this continues then action will be taken.

Please desist and return to the normal courtesies that are expected on MHF.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I thought it had turned into an " ist "joke

Dave p


----------



## karlb

Penquin said:


> This post has degenerated into a slanging match, if this continues then action will be taken.
> 
> Please desist and return to the normal courtesies that are expected on MHF.
> 
> Dave


i didnt know there was a match............ignorance is bliss :lol:


----------



## Kelcat

Wow - there's a lot of dummies out of prams this evening.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Probably due to the lack of other interesting threads.

Would a non regular poster oblige with something interesting.

Even if its only about Fairy cakes.

dave p


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Dougie :roll: 

First of all, don't blame me - blame Harry Hill (TV Burp)

Secondly "the better" may be grammatically correct when comparing directly

But nevertheless either could equally be the "best" (or the smallest, or the greenest) so I defend my grammatical stance and those of Harry Hill  

But you know my real motivation Dougie

I was trying to pour a little oil on troubled waters; cos I like everybody on here

But you've woken me up now so time for me to get on the soapbox again

1. I didn't really find the original post funny - just not my kind of humour
2. I wasn't offended, and can't really see that it could be seriously offensive to those that it may possibly have been targeting

This all comes back to our lack of trust and understanding of other races, cultures etc. but we have to accept that there must be room for a little humour
The 'joke' didn't engender or inflame any feelings of hostility in me, so I perceived it purely as a joke

As a nation, and having enjoyed a national identity for generations, we now seem to be bombarded by phone, mail, email from other cultures, and we also have more people from other countries settling here; and many of us feel under attack, with all we have come to rely on and trust in eroded by new ideals

The world is changing, this nation is changing, and though there are things that trouble me, and things I almost feel a nostalgia for, it is surely inevitable that we will not go back to the old times

I never felt I had a exclusive rights on any part of this world, including this little island, and therefore I don't begrudge anyone settling here

But it is up to those we elect to ensure that we are all managed, policed, protected and served with equality for everyone

Everyone should enjoy the benefits, but conversely everyone should accept their responsibility and requirement to contribute

That hasn't happened for years, so it dismays me that we will probably have increasing racial and cultural intolerance

It's just a pity that a simple joke that was maybe innocuous has to raise such polarised and harshly directed exchanges


Or am I going OTT?

Glad you threw in your humour though  
It helps to keep 'em coming to blows

O


----------



## karlb

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Probably due to the lack of other interesting threads.
> 
> Would a non regular poster oblige with something interesting.
> 
> Even if its only about Fairy cakes.
> 
> dave p


Q. What do elves eat at parties?
A. Fairy cakes!


----------



## jez3122

This thread seems to of offended quite a few people.....some by the original content and some through personal comments made.......IMO i think there are 1 or 2 people that are displaying hints of racism(nothing too bad....but there is certainly a hint of it there) all in all you mostly appear to be quite balanced....

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Then they go for the ginger bread man

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I`m not balanced.
I haven`t touched any alcohol since saturday

dave p


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I think that's offensive to Elven folk

I like elves..............

But I also like fairy cakes

But which one's better

O' oh - better stop or Dougie will throw the board rubber at me :wink:


----------



## Glandwr

This is kid's stuff. Anybody know where you can go for a real good offend these days? 

I think my appetite might be a bit jaded.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

I'll think of one for you Dick. :lol: Just so you're not left out.  

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's nice to see you can all get along with eachother whilst I was away.

Kev.


----------



## xgx

Perhaps the forum rules need amending...

"You may post material that you know may offend some members provided that you mention that fact in the title. 

In those circumstances it is OK to knowingly be offensive, however, you may not take offence if someone then does take offence and becomes offensive toward you too unless they fail to warn you that you may take offence. "

There are constants that apply to feeling offended and being pregnant... in both cases you are or you are not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

xgx said:


> Perhaps the forum rules need amending...
> 
> "You may post material that you know may offend some members provided that you mention that fact in the title.
> 
> In those circumstances it is OK to knowingly be offensive, however, you may not take offence if someone then does take offence and becomes offensive toward you too unless they fail to warn you that you may take offence. "
> 
> There are constants that apply to feeling offended and being pregnant... in both cases you are or you are not.


 :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

Kev.


----------



## xgx

Kev_n_Liz said:


> :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> Kev.


 :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

:arrow:


xgx said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> :arrow: :roll:
Click to expand...

 :?:


----------



## xgx

Kev_n_Liz said:


> :?:


 .................... :!:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

xgx said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?:
> 
> 
> 
> .................... :!:
Click to expand...

 :idea: well if you'd explained it in the first place there would have been no need for all this palaver :!: :!: :!:

:black: Kev.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

xgx

I am not offended by your suggestion, but

You better not have made me pregnant 

:cwm10: tto


----------



## xgx

Kev_n_Liz said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?:
> 
> 
> 
> .................... :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :idea: well if you'd explained it in the first place there would have been no need for all this palaver :!: :!: :!:
> 
> :black: Kev.
Click to expand...

Please do not have a go at me; the piece that you appear to have difficulty with is expressed in its simplest form, I regret that I am unable to offer any help with any comprehension difficulties you may be experiencing.

The 'palaver' as you quaintly put it was occasioned by *your* response to my *words*, I naturally assumed you had a preference for graphic images rather than the written word and felt it best to indulge you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And I thought I was confused before :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

you lot don't half make laugh, more fun than a barrow load of geriatric monkeys.

Kev :black:


----------



## jez3122

This whole thing reminds me of a joke.....

Q: How do you make a racist laugh on Sunday....

A: tell him a joke on Friday...

I hope this doesn't offend anyone :wink:


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

If we go back to the original post can I ask a serious question without any racial slant what so ever. Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
Bri


----------



## jimmyd0g

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> If we go back to the original post can I ask a serious question without any racial slant what so ever. Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
> Bri


Only if anybody going to France has to be able to speak French; anybody going to Italy has to be able to speak Italian; etc. Er, sorry if that is NOT the answer you wanted to hear.


----------



## brianamelia

Is that a yes or a no then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's not a racial question anyway, anyone with a heartbeat should know language and race are nothing to do with eachother.

So the question is at best pointless and unanswerable.

Kev.


----------



## Penquin

brianamelia said:


> Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
> Bri


Just trying to clarify, please do not take offence 'cos none is intended, did you mean "anybody" i.e. that of all the people coming here one MIGHT be able to speak English?

Or did you mean (as I suspect you did) that EVERYBODY coming to England should be able to speak English?

My personal belief is that there are considerable advantages if you can speak the language of a country you are going to (whether it is a short visit or a longer stay) and there are considerable disadvantages if you cannot speak the language.

My experiences in Saudi showed me that not speaking the language made me feel very uncomfortable, in France I can muddle my way through and feel much happier - just to give two examples.

I would hate to go to any country that compelled you to speak the language fluently before arriving, but would want to be able to improve my ability to do so once there.

Dave


----------



## brianamelia

*REPLY*

Kev I never implied it was racist originally. Iasked the question to include all sides of the argument .If you feel the question is unanswerable thats fine but I would take Daves answer as wherever I go I like to try
Bri


----------



## karlb

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> If we go back to the original post can I ask a serious question without any racial slant what so ever. Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
> Bri


if you are a visitor/tourist then no, but if you intend to live and work then i think speaking the local language is a must, imo this should also apply to brits living/working abroad. this is not a racist view more one of common-sense, obviously regarding earlier comments it could also be born out of ignorance...im not quite sure

regards karlb


----------



## jimmyd0g

*Re: reply*



karlb said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we go back to the original post can I ask a serious question without any racial slant what so ever. Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> if you are a visitor/tourist then no, but if you intend to live and work then i think speaking the local language is a must, imo this should also apply to brits living/working abroad. this is not a racist view more one of common-sense, obviously regarding earlier comments it could also be born out of ignorance...im not quite sure
> 
> regards karlb
Click to expand...

And just how much English must they be able to speak? Enough to order a coffee? Enough to be able to ask directions from point A to point B? Enough to be able to claim the very benefits that so many of you on here would deny socio /economic migrants? Or English to degree standard. Notwithstanding the fact that I feel the poster who suggested this was being disingenuous when he said it wasn't a racist idea (of course it's racist - it would exclude a large proportion of the world's population from coming here) the idea is so unworkable that I'm amazed that any sensible person could even suggest it.


----------



## Penquin

Please ensure that this thread does not degenerate into a series of insults as has been seen before.

You may not like someone else's opinion but that does not give anyone the right to insult them on here. 

As has been said before, if a pattern of insults develops action will be taken to ensure that it does not continue.

Please think before you click to submit.

Dave


----------



## karlb

is it not common-sense to speak the language of the country that you live and work in?


----------



## Penquin

In my opinion, yes it is, and it is almost an insult if you are NOT prepared to try to speak even a little.......

But my Arabic is now non-existent although I did used to be able to count to ten and say please and thank-you! Not that there was any need for those to order beers there!

There was none available!

Dave


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: reply*



jimmyd0g said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we go back to the original post can I ask a serious question without any racial slant what so ever. Do members think anybody that comes to this country should be able to speak English
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> if you are a visitor/tourist then no, but if you intend to live and work then i think speaking the local language is a must, imo this should also apply to brits living/working abroad. this is not a racist view more one of common-sense, obviously regarding earlier comments it could also be born out of ignorance...im not quite sure
> 
> regards karlb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just how much English must they be able to speak? Enough to order a coffee? Enough to be able to ask directions from point A to point B? Enough to be able to claim the very benefits that so many of you on here would deny socio /economic migrants? Or English to degree standard. Notwithstanding the fact that I feel the poster who suggested this was being disingenuous when he said it wasn't a racist idea (of course it's racist - it would exclude a large proportion of the world's population from coming here) the idea is so unworkable that I'm amazed that any sensible person could even suggest it.
Click to expand...

What youve implied is competley wrong nobody was being disingenuious at all merely asking a simple open question that you obviously are unable to answer unbiasedly. I dont question or doubt youre opinion just accept it as an answer to the question asked/


----------



## Glandwr

Where does this logic of indigenous language reigning supreme lead? Where does it stop? Welsh is the language of Wales although now a minority language. Should history have seen restrictions on non Welsh speakers moving to Wales?

Or is it symbolic? A bit like Tebbit’s: which cricket team do they support? Hard and fast rules to try and hold back time and tide have never worked as Canute found out.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: REPLY*



brianamelia said:


> Kev I never implied it was racist originally. Iasked the question to include all sides of the argument .If you feel the question is unanswerable thats fine but I would take Daves answer as wherever I go I like to try
> Bri


For clarity Bri, I meant the original question, not the one you asked.

Kev.


----------



## erneboy

brianamelia said:


> Is that a yes or a no then


It cannot be other than a no. What sort of a world would it be if people could only visit countries where they could speak the language, clearly several languages would be required for many countries.

Was it your intention to distinguish between tourists and immigrants? Alan.


----------

